# Super Cropping?



## handsup (Apr 19, 2008)

has any1 heard of super cropping? 

Some1 once told me that when the plant grows up after each internode you can simply pinch the plant stem. He said u only pinch a little to brake the inside of the stem without breaking the outer skin. This is meant to give little knuckles all the way up the plant to promote water intake. 

Personally I think he was talking bull but a would like to hear if any1 has done this before and if it works?


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (Apr 19, 2008)

what would this help? also... have you ever heard of topping each node that comes out besides the main cola growth?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 19, 2008)

handsup said:


> has any1 heard of super cropping?
> 
> Some1 once told me that when the plant grows up after each internode you can simply pinch the plant stem. He said u only pinch a little to brake the inside of the stem without breaking the outer skin. This is meant to give little knuckles all the way up the plant to promote water intake.
> 
> Personally I think he was talking bull but a would like to hear if any1 has done this before and if it works?


yea this works fine. you dont want to do it after two weeks into flowering though. also you might have to tie the supercropped stem down because they sometiems have a tendency to straighten theirs selves out after time..

try it out. its pretty kool actually


----------



## handsup (Apr 19, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> yea this works fine. you dont want to do it after two weeks into flowering though. also you might have to tie the supercropped stem down because they sometiems have a tendency to straighten theirs elves out after time..
> 
> try it out. its pretty kool actually


Well there we go theres the answer I thought that boy was talkin shit aswell 

I will defiantly try this if im ever gorilla growing but tie down is a cunt if you want space. 
</IMG>thanks for your reply


----------



## handsup (Apr 19, 2008)

aDarkepiphany.. said:


> what would this help? also... have you ever heard of topping each node that comes out besides the main cola growth?


 
I cant say iv ever heard of this im the kind of guy if its not broken dont fix it lol


----------



## ausbud0987 (Jan 2, 2009)

do this technique all the time,works wonders!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

come check out my thread in the sig...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2009)

genfranco said:


> come check out my thread in the sig...


 
I did one last nite you pinch the stem roll it gently betwwen your fingers till you feel the pulp inside break don then fold it over ....i know it sounds scary but it improve the groth below the pinch ,... redericts its energy to the bottom of the plant and promates side branch groth to creat mor top colas...and you dont loose your main top ...within 24 hours it will turn back up and grow towards the light it will look funny for a few days like a u....im doing the other 8 plants today so 9 total i super croped ...i do it every grow......i will post pics as i bend and over the 24 hours period to show you how the come back up!!!its like toppin your plant but you get the main cola back ....and you will have atleast two tops if not more peer plant.


refer to this post for pics and info https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/136974-super-cropping.html


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 27, 2009)

super croppin rules i cant imagine going back to the old way. but i am wondering how far into flower you can top plants and when you should start. heres some i cropped.
the plants i grew this time are 3 times the size of the ones i just let grow naturally. 

i just started to flower these im using a 400 watt hps and fox farm tiger bloom and fox farm grow big, both together. the grow big keeps leafs dark green so theres a good supply of nitrogen to use in the flower process, and it strengthens roots. i love this site


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> super croppin rules i cant imagine going back to the old way. but i am wondering how far into flower you can top plants and when you should start. heres some i cropped.
> the plants i grew this time are 3 times the size of the ones i just let grow naturally.
> 
> i just started to flower these im using a 400 watt hps and fox farm tiger bloom and fox farm grow big, both together. the grow big keeps leafs dark green so theres a good supply of nitrogen to use in the flower process, and it strengthens roots. i love this site



fully agreed man


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 1, 2009)

Those look great growman! Glad the technique is working for you. For those who want to learn a way of supercropping that doesn't involve hurting the plants, check out this very old thread of mine at ICMAG on LST supercropping

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=6090

If Planetganja, where I'm a moderator, stays down into tomorrow, I'll try write one up for RIU


----------



## Chadwicksuperbud (Mar 1, 2009)

how the hell do u super crop?


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 1, 2009)

Click the ICMAG link above your post or check the FAQ


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chadwicksuperbud said:


> how the hell do u super crop?



its a way of bending your plants main branche to open up light to the lower growth


----------



## genfranco (Mar 1, 2009)

I updated my supercrop pics... LOL.... 

I wouldn't summarize by saying getting light to the bottoms... Its more like tricking the bottom grow nodes into growing straight up turning into there own plants... with branches and all if you veg long enough...instead of just growing up the stem....


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Chadwicksuperbud (Mar 1, 2009)

dude thoes plants are going to be massive are u putting thoes outdoors? i like that im going to read up on this shit..last year my plant had like another plant that branched off from the side of it and it became like a whole plant on the side...but thats fucking awesome keep pics posted i wanna see thease grow!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## genfranco (Mar 1, 2009)

When these were babies.. i used the top and fim method .... this is what they looked liked in a 3x2 cab before Supercropping ...Supercropping allowed me to fill up a 4x4 with 6 plants pretty well id say. 

Happy growing peeps!


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 2, 2009)

i love suppercropping.
i had a plant that stopped growing, and just recently it started to go up again, i think so i cropped it today. ill see what happens (white cup) the plant is 3 months old. wont grow, wont die.
supper cropping is awsome i dont know why it does what it does ( i can guess) but it works awsome. i dont really want 6 foot plants, so cropping and topping and tying down is the way to go. i guess if you just kept on going topping and cropping a mother plant youd never need to grow from seed again right?
how long could you take clones from one plant? forever? as long as you leave space or nodes to double up right?id love to see what suppercropping and topping for like 6 months before flowering looks like. anyone have any pics of the end product of long time cropping?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 2, 2009)

All very nice pics! There's a reason its called _super_cropping!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1YEc7ENd5E


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 9, 2009)

genfranco, some of the plants you're showing are topped and not supercropped. You realy should note the difference since the techniques differ greatly.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 9, 2009)

my plants are topped and supercropped. Are you thinking if you do one you cant do the other?.

plus.. All of the pics on there are from plants that are supercropped. The last pic is showing what they looked like before i did the Scrop


----------



## judahbotwin (Mar 12, 2009)

supercropping and topping are effective and can be used together on the same plant, if the plant is given time to recover. im doing both right now to afghan and im going to clone it also. 
happy harvest


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 9, 2010)

Before long I'll be growing DWT, and supercropping. Every day I'm learning new stuff from this site. Thanks for the thread, I'm going out to the garage now to take to my plants with a tennis racket. J/k


----------



## Eight Ball (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.greenpassion.org/showthread.php?t=6409 Not from this site ,but good Info Super crop AK


----------

